# Document null bei builder.parse



## Korki (24. Okt 2009)

Grüße,

ich habe folgendes Phänomen. Ich parse bereits erfolgreich XML(XHTML) Strings in ein DOM-Document.
Nur manchmal kriegt mein document keinen Wert übergeben und bleibt null ohne Fehlermeldung, Error oder ähnliches.
Das Problem lässt sich auf die Zeile "dc = builder.parse(is)" eingrenzen.
Ich hab auch schon try catch Blöcke herumgebaut oder auch ohne er weißt einfach nichts zu.
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten Strings zu parsen oder kennt einer dieses Problem?
Ich habe auch schon den String mal in eine Datei kopiert und die Datei eingelesen, passiert genau das gleiche...


```
StringReader sr = new StringReader(xhtmlString);
InputSource is = new InputSource(sr);
      
dc = builder.parse(is);
```


----------



## musiKk (24. Okt 2009)

Ist [c]builder[/c] vom Typ [c]DokumentBuilder[/c] aus der API? Wenn ja, sollte das laut Dokumentation nicht passieren. Kannst Du ein kurzes kompilierbares Beispiel zeigen?


----------



## Korki (24. Okt 2009)

Also ein komplettes Beispiel kann ich nicht zur Verfügung stellen aber hier mal die Funktion:
domDocument ist global public deklariert und dc auch.
dc war eigentlich auch nur ein Test...

```
public void setDomDocument(String xhtmlString) {
		try{
		DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		DocumentBuilder builder;
			builder = factory.newDocumentBuilder();

        builder.setEntityResolver(new EntityResolver() {
        	public InputSource resolveEntity(String publicId, String systemId) {
        		return new InputSource(new StringReader(""));
        	}
            });
        StringReader sr = new StringReader(xhtmlString);
        InputSource is = new InputSource(sr);
        
				dc = builder.parse(is);

			this.domDocument = dc;
		}
catch(Exception e){}
}
}
```


----------

